# Livro: Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal - DAVEAU, Suzanne (1977)



## Cadito (25 Ago 2020 às 19:06)

Olá,

Alguém tem digitalmente (e que não se importe de disponibilizar) o livro de 1977 "*Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal*" da Suzanne Daveau? Gostaria muito de o ler...

Desde já grato!


----------

